# Putting the romance back in? SUGGESTIONS!!



## peachy (Feb 11, 2009)

HI everyone!! I am new here after doing a goodle search. I need some advice. 

I have been with my hubby for 8 years. Life was good, sex was awesome until the year 2008 came around! Damn that year. At the beginning of the year we had a house fire and completely displaced from our burnt down home. I got depressed and started gaining weight.  

Then in June I had to have an emergency hysterteomcy and since then life has been bad. I feel fat, I feel less of a woman, I have not spent time with him like I should have, I loss my desire to be romantic etc.

I MISS MY HUBBY!!!lympic1: I need some suggestions. I want to surprise him with a romantic night and I am drawing a blank. 

I am finally getting back to me. I am on medications for depression, on hormones, and exercisng to lose weight. He tells me 100 times a day I am beautiful but I never believe that. 

Any suggestions to be romantic? I need em!!! We have kids so it would have to be around them. Thanks!!


----------



## Kbobby (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi

You sounded like you went through some storms last year and it has affected you to some degree. Hence, I think you can work on your confident part, for a start. He will continue to say, 'You are beautiful' (He's a great husband for saying that!) but ultimately, you have to really feel good inside you first. Ideally, once you overcome the depression stop taking medication, it will help greatly too.

Putting the romance back in? Well, may I suggest to start dating each other again. Learn to be attractive to each other (sometimes a long marriage make us take things for granted). Be attractive in our countenance, our words, our dressing... Do things that make both of you want each other so badly.. Surprise each other with little gifts, words via sms, etc.. 

yup2life.com
GW


----------



## marlborolights (Jan 21, 2009)

hello
lovingyou.com has a nice section filled with ideas about how to put romance back into your relationship and even sexy/ romantic little things to do for each other. I go there all the time for ideas. Good luck!!!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

peachy-

I'm not clear whether you want romance for "you", or romance for him. The two are different. A lot of men don't even need romance, they just want sex.

However there is sex and sex.
Enthusiasm on the part of the woman is romantic to me. Duty is unromantic.

In either case, romance is about making the other person feel loved. The things that make you feel loved/cherished will almost certainly be different from the things that make him feel loved/cherished.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> peachy-
> 
> 
> Enthusiasm on the part of the woman is romantic to me. Duty is unromantic.


BINGO!!!

Peachy, you sound self abusive. If you exhibit these things you type in front of your husband i would bet he finds that unattractive. be more aggressive, show some confidence in yourself, dress sexy. men do find aggressiveness in a woman a turn on, he has to know you want it.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

_1. Find a babysitter ... that is if you have kids !!!

2. Get a motel room w/ a jacuzzi & king size bed 

3. Bring along some fresh fruit ... strawberries & also bring some whip cream too to eat with the strawberries & also to play with.

4. Just have some fun & something sexy to wear !!!_


----------



## peachy (Feb 11, 2009)

If I wanted to just have a duty I would not be here. I am here because I want the desire back. I am the problem, and I realize that. I am trying and seeking ways to get back into life. 

Thanks for those that offered suggestions.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

peachy-
I asked you to clarify, because it was not clear who needed warming up. If it is you, then obviously it would be nice if he did something that you found romantic.

If you want to get your sex drive going, there are two things you can do. One is to allow the anticipation of what is to come to play on your mind. 

The other is to take high quality fish-oil. There is a book on the subject called "The Orgasmic Diet". That woman knows her stuff. I am informed that the fish-oil is the main part. But you need the high quality stuff. The EPA and DHA in mg. must add up to at leas half the total mg. So if you have a 1000mg capsule and the EPA is 200 and the DHA 312 that is a good one. The dosage goes by body weight, see her book for details. It takes 2 weeks to kick in.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Make sure to kiss, hug and hold hands as much as you can. Cuddle often. Thank him for the nice things he has said and let him know you feel the same. Every small step is a good one.

draconis


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

sex dice... lol.... worked for us and boy was it fun!! It felt awkward at first, but then it really heated up... we were laughing but it was really sexy too...

Amazon.com: Hot and Spicey Party Dice: Health & Personal Care


I ordered a whole bunch of games, but these look like the most fun...

Amazon.com: 1000 Sex Games: Health & Personal Care

This one we are going to try tonight


----------

